# Not sure what to do here...



## mysavioreigns (Jun 16, 2013)

I am building my trailer (finally) and I'm not sure how to get around this problem.

On the bracket where the front leaf spring bolts into, it is deformed (Thanks to the previous owner over-tightening it). 

Instead of looking like |__| it looks more like /__\ (slightly exaggerated). 

This is the part I am referring to (the painted black part): 





(by the way, that's not actually my trailer but it's the same type of part)

At this point, I can't separate it enough by hand to get the leaf spring and rubber bushings between it. It needs to be pulled apart ~1/4". 

So does anyone have any ideas on how to get it apart and keep it open while I slide the eye in there? I'd even take it to a machine shop if there was some tool they could use to form it back to it's squared shape.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 16, 2013)

My first thought would be to try a slide hammer.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 16, 2013)

Get a large bolt and put a nut on it and put between the 2 pieces and with 2 wrenches use it as a spreader to force it back into shape. Remember to go farther than you need as it will spring back so and make sure the bolt just fits in between the piece you are straightening. If you have a tourch heat it up and it will go right back to shape


----------



## mysavioreigns (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just did that and torched the bends for a few minutes... hopefully that will work. I'll leave it til tomorrow or Tuesday and see if it holds. Thanks again!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318998#p318998 said:


> sawmill » Sun Jun 16, 2013 6:31 pm[/url]"]Get a large bolt and put a nut on it and put between the 2 pieces and with 2 wrenches use it as a spreader to force it back into shape. Remember to go farther than you need as it will spring back so and make sure the bolt just fits in between the piece you are straightening. If you have a tourch heat it up and it will go right back to shape


I've used this method many times.


----------



## mysavioreigns (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to give an update. This worked well! Thanks for the tips. I got the bracket separated, the eye, bushings, and bolt placed in perfectly.

=D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319372#p319372 said:


> mysavioreigns » Wed Jun 19, 2013 10:31 am[/url]"]Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give an update. This worked well! Thanks for the tips. I got the bracket separated, the eye, bushings, and bolt placed in perfectly.
> 
> =D>


Did you use a nylock nut?


----------

